
The Early History of Smalltalk - doppp
http://worrydream.com/EarlyHistoryOfSmalltalk/
======
kencausey
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17913668](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17913668)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7926141](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7926141)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9907556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9907556)

